# hello everyone newbie here with a brain like a sponge



## m.muntazio (Nov 6, 2011)

hello my name is mando and im glad i joined this forum to better educate myself and learn and absorb as much as i can.im 38 yrs old 6foot2 210pds.im very lean except for a beer belly but thats another story. .im going to finally start on my dream program but everything has to be perfect.the diet im gonna be using is the 2gr protein per pd of bodyweight and 4gr carb per pd of bodyweight divided by 5 meals a day and a halfway through the night whey protein shake.diet is gonna be as clean as possible.homemade from scratch.
 meals 1 through 5 are- 
84 grams of protein
168 grams of carbs
1 serving of mixed vegetables or salad 
1 glass of skim milk 
1 or 2 glasses of water
1 serving of whey protein in the middle of the night.
what do you guys think of the macrobolic diet?my workout is gonna be as follows.
mon.wed.fri.
chest-
bench press,incline,dumbbells 3x6-8
bench press,incline,barbells 3x6-8
pushups 50
tris-
lying tricep ext.,incline 3x6-8
dips,3x10
tues.thurs.sat.
shoulders-
seated rear military press 3x6-8
seated front military press 3x6-8
upright rows 3x6-8
seated overhead press 3x6-8
biceps-
bicep curl 18x6-8
sun.off
what weight according to my 1 rep max should i be doing?what percentage?im thinking 60 percent?
im going for a vo2max to see my lactic threshold.bloodwork to compare my body before and after,which by the way if someone knows what i should be asking for in the blood work,and dexa to see my exact fat measurement.the supplements im going to be using are quite simple.celltech creatine by muscletech and nitro tech hardcore whey protein also by muscletech for when i use it in the middle of the night to keep nutrients in me at all time.what do you think of the whole waking up in the middle of the night thing and also my choice of supplements.im also gonna be doing the whole priming thing.what program do you suggest for that(diet and workout and for how long)any thoughts on my diet and workout mentioned above?what supplements should i be taking during the priming period and once i actually start my workout which is described above.also what supplements should i take for pct after i finish,not drugs but supplements only.lll get to the drug pct part later.im not gonna go the anabolics route this time cause its just too much of a headache.i was on deca and test before administered topically as a cream and the results were great but i lost everything real quick got a case of gyno,which im not too worried about cause im gonna have surgery after all this to remove it,a lump on my back,also not worried,surgery route, no pct and the doctor i got it from got busted.i also dont have any connects right now,too much work trying to get them, i dont trust u.g. labs and even if i did go that route i would wanna test it a a lab and i have no means to do that.if anything im gonna go the peptide route.hexarelin to be exact.but thats another story.also how often should i shock the body with rest/pause, slow-mo reps, supersets drop sets etc and are they really beneficial?any answers thoughts comments would be greatly appreciated.if no one can help me can you refer me to someone who can?
so basically im asking
adjustements to the programs-priming diet and workout i have mentioned-actual diet and workout i have mentioned-pct diet,supplements and drugs i have mentioned
-bloodwork(what to ask for)
-diet (pre during and post? priming)if any
-diet (pre during and post cycle)if any
-workout(pre? during and post? priming)if any
-workout(pre? during and post? cycle)if any
-pct (supplements and drugs)if any


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*m.muntazio* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## m.muntazio (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks alot guys very much appreciated,sorry prince new to this


----------



## muscle_4you (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome here!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Quiet an impressive diet.


----------



## m.muntazio (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks guys,any thoughts?


----------



## InSahne (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## m.muntazio (Nov 10, 2011)

im sorry bout my typing,im new to this whole working out and computer thing.i just came home so im still trying to educate myself.thanks guys. 
you would think that being on the inside would have taught me alot about working out but i didnt socialize and kept to myself to avoid trouble.once again,just trying to learn,


----------



## brucen (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## WorldWeary (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## pepsiman24 (Nov 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome, don't get to hung up on weight and % of max, go by feel.


----------

